# Automatic blast gates?



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

So I just set up a small dust collection system in my shop and I am wondering if there is any way to have the dust collector turn on when I open a blast gate. The system only runs to 3 machines. Im looking for something preferably on the inexpensive side (under $60) since I just spent a bunch of money on the whole system.

Ive heard of magnetic switches but have no idea what they are. also, automatic blast gates are way expensive.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep…I have that myself. Mine is the Long Ranger Multigate system. Love it!

Currently, the price is $60 for the controller and one gate, with each gate an extra $15.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry I cannot be of any help, but I am getting ready to set up our DC.

Jay, that system looks to be a great idea. I hope I can incorporate the system but I am not sure if I can. We are running a 5 hp cyclone and will utilize 6" gates. Hmmmmm. But it sure would be cool if I can


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Jay! for what it is thats a great price! Can I hook it up to my current blast gates or do I need special ones? also, how hard is it to set up? Looks like i found the first item on my christmas list!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Cole:

You have to use their gates.

See it on Amazon here.

It works with a relay and micro-switches. You plug the DC power cord into the controller. There is a double wire that runs to where you need your gates. The wire hooks up to the micro-switches with your choice of connectors. The micro-switch stays closed when the gate is closed, and then opens when the gate opens. I bind the wiring to the ducts with zip ties.

Currently, I have gates at my table saw and my router enclosure (on the left-side extension wing of the table saw). Those are on the same duct. Another duct, a flex duct, has a Rockler Dust-right connector on it. This duct is also gated, which allows me to use it interchangeably with my planer, jointer, spindle sander, and vacuum attachment.

I have another gate that I could employ, but my ducting is only temporary 4" PVC. I will upgrade to 5" ducts and 4" drops once I finally rid the shop of all its "garage" components.

I use my system with the HF 2hp DC…a powerful, auto-gated system for about $200, not including the ducts. That's a bargain. I just need to convert mine with a Thein baffle and canister filter and I'll be in serious business.

Jerry: 6" gates…I'm jealous. You could make this system work though. You'd just need to purchase the micro-switches separately (from a third party store) and mount them on each gate in the appropriate position. Now, I haven't researched the choices there, but it's not a complex switch. In fact, you could probably fashion such switches out of all the electrical stuff we manage to save away in boxes…MacGyver would be proud.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Jay, I like this idea a lot.


----------

